# Newbie to guns needs info



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

i just bought my first firearms..a s&w 9mm sigma and my wife a s&w 22 LR..i am planing on building a bullet stop out of RR ties and sand but if i would over shoot this target and my rounds land in the hill side of the property next to me is this illegal? i know all about making sure the direction i m shooting is clear and safe...i ask this because the property behind my house belongs to a farmer that if i ask I'm sure he wont mine as long as i not endangering any of his cattle but the snoop across the street will try to claim i am doing something illegal because he wont like to noise so i want to cover my but here


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Are you setting this up in a some what residential area, close neighbors. If so I wouldnt do it, even if your legal right . A stray bullett and you could be held liable in a costly lawsuit. No matter what you are responsible for what is behind the backstop


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't know if there is a exact specification of what you need to have for a backstop. You might consider calling the local police or sheriff just to verify you are within the law.
Just remember, bullets can travel a loooong way. One real issue is to make sure you are firing into the backstop, not in front of it. I know a guy who had one of those spinning steel targets that push into the ground.While shooting at it with a .22, some of his shots were hitting the ground in front of it and skipping right over the backstop. They went a good way across a field and lodged into a neighbors barn. No one was hurt, but it was a serious situation. 

Good luck and congrats on your first firearms purchase. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

no there are no close neighbors in the firing direction just a nosy one across the street that would get pee'd about the noise, for example they called the law on me one time because my car alarm went off at like 5pm and they claimed i was try to impersonate a police car, and one another time i had a fertilizer bag blow off my burn pile the next day i found it stapled to the power pole out front with a sign that sad "not my brand"..yea those type of neighbors...and as far as i know i'v never done anything to these people they are just mean.....here is a pic. of the direction i am planing shooting, im planing putting the stop at the fence as you can see as long as there are no cows on the field there is nothing to hitm except the hill side in the back ground


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like a safe enough plan. Does the guy across the street the one who owns the field? If so even though you have the right to do what you want sounds like it could be more grief than what its worth. From the problems you have had already I would think this may escalate things even worse.Some may tell you to go ahead and do it screw him but remember "you" have to live across the road from this guy. Good luck with your decision


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Orlando said:


> Looks like a safe enough plan. Does the guy across the street the one who owns the field? If so even though you have the right to do what you want sounds like it could be more grief than what its worth. From the problems you have had already I would think this may escalate things even worse.Some may tell you to go ahead and do it screw him but remember "you" have to live across the road from this guy. Good luck with your decision


No he dose not own it, the farmer about a mile down the road dose and we get along great..i accually mow the enrance to field for him in the summer and he is always stopping to thank me...ill ask hit to be sure but im sure he wont mind as long as the fiel dis clear and i would check every time before shooting..as for the people across the street they are old the cant live for ever...LOL


----------



## kruggiesr (Mar 19, 2008)

It looks like you have a good place to set up a Firing range. all the outdoor ranges I shot at had a "Packed Dirt Back Stops," approx. at least twice the heigth of the target, and deep enough to stop the bullets. Sand would fly away after a while when shooting into it. Even though you have 
Railroad Ties its still good to use Packed dirt. The more holes you put into the ties the more likely you will get a pass through, and thats when you need to relay on your secondary back stop to stop the bullet. As for your neighbors they can call who ever they want, just as long your are shooting during reasonable hours during the day, and in a safe manner, the law should not say anything. They may come out to check things out. In the country you have the right to target shoot on your property. I also live in the country and there are people always shooting including myself. on their property without any interference. I hope this helps. Please post PICS when your range is finished.


----------

